# Chicago Beers GALORE!



## Brandons Bottles (Jul 3, 2011)

I went to the flea market this morning and spent a total of $30 on 12 bottles, all of but 3 were Chicago Beer bottles. First is my first Snuff?? bottle or whatever it is. There's a very short stubby crude neck and a pontil??? on the bottom. How old is this bottle? Thanks for any information. I also got a Clearing Dairy Half Pint milk bottle from Chicago. In 1908, Chicago made a pasteurization law that milk HAD to be pasteurized and this bottle is not pasteurized, so it must be older than 1908.





 Crude, Short Lip




 Pontil???





 Next, I got a MINT CONDITION Dr. C. Hartung's 3 King Stomach Drops Chicago for only $3. I noticed that this bottle was posted on here earlier and there was not much information provided, but enough to realize it's an uncommon bottle. If anyone knows any newly uncovered information, could you please let me know. Thanks.





 Now the Chicago Beers start showing up. I got a way better condition Wacker & Birck Beer with nice color and a P.Schoenhofen "Table Beer".





 I also got a blob National Brewing co. and a crown National Brewing co.





 I also got 2 Tosetti's. A blob with a VERY CRUDE NECK (kind of hard to see in picture) and a brown Crown Top.




 Other side of Blob





 Lastly, I got a Conrad Seipp Brewing co. and an Alois Vana Brewing Bottle.






 THANKS FOR ANY POSTS OR INFORMATION REGARDING THESE BOTTLES!!!!!!![]


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Jul 3, 2011)

My brother just cracked the National Brewing co Blob right down the center.[][][][][][] Should I even bottle keeping it anymore? Thanks.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 3, 2011)

Keep it as long as it isn't cracked all the way around the bottle.[&o] I would be pretty upset if I had a brother that did that.[&o]


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Jul 3, 2011)

I know but stuff like that just happens. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 3, 2011)

> my first Snuff??


 
 ..it is indeed a snuff.. 






 ..if it's your first, I couldn't say.. [8|]
 []


----------



## deenodean (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd say u got your $$ worth! Wish I could find a deal like that !!


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Cyber, I've never seen a plain snuff bottle like that.



 That is actually the most I've ever paid for bottles Deenodean[&:] I wish deals came around like that everyday thoug. I was lucky.[:-]


----------

